# 3 most beautiful cities/towns of your country?



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Simple rules:

a) 3 (III, three, only THREE) most beautiful cities/towns of your present day country inside it's present borders - according to YOUR taste;

b) 2 (II,two, only TWO) pictures for each.

Now I am running to get some pictures for Latvia


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

*Latvia*, three most beautiful cities/towns according to my taste

1. *Riga* The only real metropolis in my country, lots of heritage. Old City and many thousands of large Art Nouveau buildings!

Old City skyline








Melngalvju nams, Old City. Picture by Attila Szili:









2. *Sigulda* Small town some 40 km east from Riga. But what a nature and heritage! 3 castle, 3 palaces and lots of other things to see.

Turaida castle, by Maurice









Early morning, view from Gleznotaju Hill in Sigulda - primeval Gauja valley below the town. Picture by Andrey Grinyov









3. *Kuldīga*, small historical town in western Latvia. Should be included in World Heritage list one day because of it's intact late medieval wooden building quartals...

Wooden quartals - couldn't find in color 









Enormous brich bridge over Venta river in centre. Picture taken from the widest waterfall in Europe - Ventas Rumba, 275 m wide.


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

I can't see some of the photos


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Now it should be OK. Had to shift from imageshack file sharing utility to image-upload and it took some time to learn it


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Very beautiful indeed!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

I'm from Italy, my favourite cities are...

_*Rome*_
_The eternal city_









_St. Angel Castle_









_Navona Square_

*Florence*
_The city of Renaissance_









_Uffizi Palace_









_San Lorenzo Church_

*Venice*
_The city on the water_









_Venice in evening_









_Canalgrande & gondole_


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Edited, because... :redx:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Don't forget Povoa de Varzim kay:


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

I can only put three cities


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Beautiful idea about having top class pictures with short info like for those Italian cities.

And Porto is looking grand. Will see Lisbon in beginning of October, in Waterfront Expo - am eagerly waitng for this


----------



## MasEl (May 23, 2007)

EDIT :redx:


----------



## emanuv (May 6, 2007)

Pincio said:


> I'm from Italy, my favourite cities are...
> 
> _*Rome*_
> _The eternal city_
> ...


:cheers1:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Israel:

Eilat








underwater restaurant









Jerusalem

















Haifa


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

The 3 most beautiful cities in the Netherlands, in my opinion are:

Amsterdam









Haarlem (from the flickr site)









Maastricht (made by Oberleutnant)


----------



## MasEl (May 23, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> Jerusalem


Now that's what I call Kingdom of Heaven :angel1:
Must visit some day :cheers:


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Eilat is really impressive in these pictures - and underwater restaurant... that's something!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Marco_ said:


> Maastricht


There must be better pictures of Maastricht than this one...:lol:


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> There must be better pictures of Maastricht than this one...:lol:


Yeah I know :lol: 
But I posted this one to show that not all Dutch cities are flat like pancake 
edit: I added one picture


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Gatis said:


> Eilat is really impressive in these pictures - and underwater restaurant... that's something!


its kinda Israeli Las Vegas


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

MasEl said:


> Now that's what I call Kingdom of Heaven :angel1:
> Must visit some day :cheers:


:banana:


----------



## Den Antwerpenaar (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm from Belgium. In my opinion, these are the 3 most beuatiful cities in Belgium.

1. ANTWERP:





2. BRUSSELS:





3. GHENT:

 (www.toerisme-leiestreek.be)

 (www.marianne-louise.be)


----------



## emanuv (May 6, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> Israel:
> Jerusalem


idyllic landscape...:applause:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Gatis said:


> Eilat is really impressive in these pictures - and underwater restaurant... that's something!


some more pics from our local Las Vegas ,which has a beach


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Is there an Hotel called "Bellagio"?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

no,as I know,why?


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Pincio said:


> ^^
> Is there an Hotel called "Bellagio"?


:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:rant:


----------



## ca.rio.ca19 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hard to choose... In MY opinion tho:

Curitiba


















Rio


















Búzios


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> :rant:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

*1) SARAJEVO*



















*2) MOSTAR*



















*3) BANJA LUKA*


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Mmmm, nice!!! Almost forgot that there exists Rio - but one shouldn't.

Btw. may be most Brasilians don't know humouristic story of Russians Ilf and Petrov "12 chairs" - hero of this story - Ostap Bender - was dreaming about escape to Rio. It was like paradise to him.

Highly recommended reading - one of the greatest books ever written.
http://www.lib.ru/ILFPETROV/ilf_petrov_12_chairs_engl.txt


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

In no order. The most beautiful US cities are....

Boston

















Philadelphia

























New York City


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Argentina
In my opinion...

1- Buenos Aires


















2-San Carlos de Bariloche


















3-Mar del Plata

-------->


----------



## Rapini (Jun 30, 2007)

*Brazil Again...*

Yeah... but i choose uncommon towns
this citys keep a beauty colonial influence and amazing landscapes!!
:banana: 










1: Paraty - RJ


































[/URL]
[/IMG]

Ouro Preto - MG



























Olinda - PE


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Pincio said:


>


so what does it mean?


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> so what does it mean?


I guess it was a sarcastic question...^^


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

*England*

*Oxford:*







































*Just look at all the bikes!*












*Cambridge:*


































































*Bath:*
















































*Simply beautiful eh?!*


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

1.Beijing

























































































































2.HongKong!









































































3.Shanghai


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

In my opinion the three most beautiful cities in Ecuador, South America are also the biggest, and are:

1. Quito






































2. Guayaquil






































3. Cuenca


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Gatis said:


> b) 2 (II,two, only TWO) pictures for each.


We are still in page 2, and the thread is already filled with posters who can't read the rule...

Anyway, my picks for Japan would be;

3: Hakodate


















2: Kyoto



















1: Shirakawago


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

San Francisco and Seattle are the most visually beautiful cities I've seen in the US as far as the setting and geography.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Looks like China broke the rules.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Looks like the US set up the rule :rofl:


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

While we love to see more pictures of each cities, we also have rules that the thread starter has set. Please post ONLY the best pics for each of the cities. 



Gatis said:


> Simple rules:
> 
> a) 3 (III, three, only THREE) most beautiful cities/towns of your present day country inside it's present borders - according to YOUR taste;
> 
> b) 2 (II,two, only TWO) pictures for each.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

PHILIPPINES! (Not my country of citizenship but the country where I'm currently based) All photos courtesy of SSC Philippines! 


Makati City






















Pasig City






















Manila


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*Greece*

*#1: Nafplio - the former capital*



















*#2: Corfu *



















*#3: Metsovo *



















Many will argue my choices because there is literally hundreads of eligible towns in Greece that could make this list but I personally think these tree are amazing and contrast well. 

I could have picked a classic like Hora, Mykonos or Thira, Santorini but I decided to choose Metsovo which is less known because I think it is just gorgeous.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

bonivison said:


> 1.Beijing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't you read the rules? 2 pictures, that means 6 pictures maximum


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Hungary:

Budapest:


















Debrecen:


















Szeged:


















further cities:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501243
more pics of Budapest: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404018


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> Looks like the US set up the rule :rofl:


Nope, Do you also have a problem reading?

The person who started this thread, set the rules. As it's their right.

That person was from Latvia not the U.S. Is your geography that bad, or can you just not read?


----------



## Mond87 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^I think Chinaboy is just joking...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

For Germany, I nominate (in no particular order)

*Heildelberg*


















*Hamburg*


















and *Dresden*


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

RawLee said:


> Hungary:
> 
> Budapest:
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

*POLAND*

*#1 Warsaw*



















*#2 Gdansk*



















*#3 Krakow*


----------



## bontecore (Jan 21, 2007)

f'king bad picture of amsterdam! :bash:hno:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

warsaw looks depressing, budapest looks good!

great pix guys! keep it up


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

Fremantle


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

This thread is for posting 3 cities, 2 pics of each. You've posted 1 city. I know the number '3' is universally understood, so what are you not getting? And then you did it again. 5 does not equal 2!!! That one is rather basic too. Pre-school level material really. Come on, pay attention.


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

My 3 favourite cities in Sweden gotta be (in no particular order..)
1. Stockholm



















2. Visby



















3. Uppsala



















But it was hard.. I have at least five more that should be here


----------



## MasEl (May 23, 2007)

In my humble opinion the three most beautiful Polish cities are:

*Krakow* - The Royal City


















*Toruń* - The city of Copernicus


















*Gdańsk* - The city of Solidarity


----------



## nike7 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Hungary*

*1.Budapest*



























*2.Sopron*


























*
3.Pécs*


----------



## Mati-PL (Oct 28, 2006)

Poland

Poznan


















Krakow


















Gdansk


----------



## Cereal Killer (Feb 22, 2007)

^^

LOL It's already 3rd polish ranking... that proves only one thing, in Poland are too many great cities to pick the greatest three. For me, there are at least seven cities worth mentioning: Warsaw, Krakow, Lodz, Poznan, Wroclaw, Gdansk & Torun.

Oh and i read the rules, only 3 cities, so treat this as a comment


----------



## BaRrZaKh (Jul 15, 2007)

IrAN
*
TeHrAN*



















*Kish*



















*IsfahaN*


----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> Israel:
> 
> 
> Jerusalem
> ...


----------



## theworldshallcry (Mar 8, 2007)

How come Philadelphia is on the list for American cities? There are so many more beautiful cities here. For starters, San Francisco. Someone correct the injustice here.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

South Africa



Johannesburg




































































Cape Town







































































Durban


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

*AUCKLAND*




















*WELLINGTON*




















*CHRISTCHURCH*


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

I like that old Tram.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Spain*
There are so many beautiful cities and towns in Spain, but these three ancient cities are quite charming and not as well known as their larger sisters Madrid, Barcelona and Valencia.

*Segovia*

















*Seville*

















*Salamanca*


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"How come Philadelphia is on the list for American cities? There are so many more beautiful cities here. For starters, San Francisco. Someone correct the injustice here. "

That is your opinion. I am entitled to mine. I prefer the 300 plus years of architecture variety in Philadelphia. Believe it or not some us think that Philadelphia is more beautiful than San Francisco. I happen to one of those people. I am not part of the status quo I suppose. I think Philadelphia is a gorgeous city and I have been to most big US cities.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ i am actually one of those people too

And i never realized that poland has so many beautiful cities!


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

*BOGOTA*


















*MEDELLIN*​

















*CARTAGENA DE INDIAS*


----------



## DONI'84 (May 26, 2005)

From Mexico, here are my personal favorite three..in no particular order. (pics taken from the Latin American forum)...

ACAPULCO, GUERRERO, MEX



















GUANAJUATO, GUANAJUATO, MEX





TAXCO, GUERRERO, MEX


----------



## Irwin (Apr 30, 2004)

KUALA LUMPUR ~CAPITAL of MALAYSIA~



















PENANG ~METRO of THE NORTH~




























JOHOR BAHRU ~METRO of THE SOUTH~


----------

